
Mechanics of Building a Carpooling Service (2017) - WestCoastJustin
https://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/51-mechanics-of-building-a-carpooling-service-introduction
======
WestCoastJustin
OP here. FYI, I put this project off for a bit, but I am working on it again.
Happy to get feedback or answer any questions.

ps. always interesting to see the HN traffic effect:
[https://imgur.com/yPMgwql](https://imgur.com/yPMgwql)

~~~
thunderbong
Can you tell me about your server setup if you don't mind? Where did the
graphs come from?

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Sure, I'm using GCP to host the website. Then, I'm using Docker, K8s, and then
a LB sitting in front. The graph is from GCP's CDN that tracks requests per
second and CDN hits/misses [1]. It's a pretty sweet setup since all of the
heavy lifting is done at the CDN. You could do something similar on the CDN
side with AWS using CloudFront.

[1] [https://cloud.google.com/cdn/](https://cloud.google.com/cdn/)

~~~
thunderbong
Thanks a lot for that. How much does it cost for you for your site?

------
jiveturkey
ooooh. the text is a transcript. i was going to say, tighter editing would be
good, but as a transcript, yeah it works.

it's really good. my only comment is meta. sorry, there is no way i am going
to start on a 30-episode series and have you pull an ABC 'Lost' on me. Produce
all of them, then launch it all at once.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Thanks for the feedback. Yeah, I 100% agree. I'm thinking something like 3-5
episodes now, and I'll do it over a week. Then if you wanted to follow along
you can OR just view it at the end of a week. Makes it way easier to see how
it works quickly (or use the demo app / view the code).

~~~
jiveturkey
I hate to point this out, but it's been 10 days from re-launch and you're
still on just that first episode from 2017.

------
miki123211
are more episedes of that series available? I can only find the first one and
the date's february 2017.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
I'm working on them now. They should be out in about a month.

------
jiveturkey
geo-special?

~~~
WestCoastJustin
That's pretty funny. Updated to geospatial, thanks.

~~~
jiveturkey
Curious, how did you do the transcription? Were you actually working from the
"transcription", or did you speech2text the audio and do some fixing-up?

